# Any nightlife on HHI at all?



## boggie (Mar 27, 2006)

We will be on HHI for the first time  end of April this year.  Is there any nightlife at all?  Not looking for anything wild.  We are in our 40's and like to dance.  Any fun bars or lounges to hang out at?

Thanks,

Boggie


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 27, 2006)

*The Jazz Corner*

Boggie,

Check out the Jazz Corner

"The Jazz Corner - The Village at Wexford, C-1, Hilton Head Island, SC Tel (843) 842 8620. In a sophisticated setting that is both elegant and intimate, the Jazz Corner presents a range of regional and national jazz acts focusing on the smooth sounds of the 50s and 60s. A full dinner menu is served from 6 pm to 10 pm. The club is open from 6 pm to 2 am."

If you go for drinks and not dinner - there's a cover charge and I think a 2-drink minimum.

A fun place and great jazz.


Richard


----------



## Dave M (Mar 28, 2006)

Also try one of my favorite haunts, Wild Wing Cafe on Pope Avenue, near Coligny Circle. Live dance music on Saturday nights (DJ through this month), Karaoke on Fridays, live or DJ listening music on most other nights. Casual atmosphere, lots of beer and a mostly junk food menu.


----------



## rmendo (Mar 28, 2006)

Dave M said:
			
		

> Also try one of my favorite haunts, Wild Wing Cafe on Pope Avenue, near Coligny Circle. Live dance music on Saturday nights (DJ through this month), Karaoke on Fridays, live or DJ listening music on most other nights. Casual atmosphere, lots of beer and a mostly junk food menu.



I agree with Wild Wing Cafe and there use to be a bar at the plaza at the entrance of Sea Pines Plantation. I think it's called hilton head brewery or something like that. Also, ask the locals. There are several restaurants that have bands certain nights.


----------



## Plucky (Mar 28, 2006)

We go every April. To be honest, we are usually so exhausted from golf, beach, pool, boating, bikes, shopping, happy hour and dinner, we are crashed by 10pm every night. This was even when we were younger. Forget about it now.   
HH has the best happy hours. Our favorites are Aunt chiladas, Callahans, Wild Wings and Frosty Frog in Coligny, but we try new ones every year. 
Sorry I couldn't help with the nightlife.


----------



## searchin (Mar 28, 2006)

*Check Island Packet*

A good source of current nightlife activity is the daily local newspaper - The Island Packet.  You'll find ads for the days and weeks activities.  Another option for a night is to consider Savannah for food & nightlife.  Hope you find something to your liking.


----------



## boggie (Mar 28, 2006)

*Thank You*

Thanks for the responses.  All of the info is appreciated.  We are getting very anxious, we'll be there April 22nd.  I hope the weather will be warm and sunny!

Boggie


----------



## Plucky (Mar 29, 2006)

A little advice Boggie, try to get onto the island early in the day.  Go to the beach and look around awhile before check in.
Traffic on 278 on Saturday afternoons is just crazy.  People coming and going, a lot not knowing exactly where.


----------



## RumpleMom (Mar 29, 2006)

Last July, I saw a brochure for country music on Thursday nights at a place called Montana's.  We didn't have time to go.

Check out the ads at the grocery store or the little shops at Coligny Plaza for info.


----------



## jwq387 (Mar 29, 2006)

*nightlife at hhi*



			
				boggie said:
			
		

> We will be on HHI for the first time  end of April this year.  Is there any nightlife at all?  Not looking for anything wild.  We are in our 40's and like to dance.  Any fun bars or lounges to hang out at?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Boggie


The Big Bamboo at Coligny Circle usually has live music on weekends. It is a bit small, but definitely a fun place. It is on the second floor, and faces east, across the street from the ocean.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Mar 29, 2006)

Boggie
It is a good idea to drive around the area in the daylight to get an idea of where things are. Since there are no street lights and the signage is very low key you can miss things very easily.


----------



## happybaby (Mar 29, 2006)

Plucky said:
			
		

> A little advice Boggie, try to get onto the island early in the day.  Go to the beach and look around awhile before check in.
> Traffic on 278 on Saturday afternoons is just crazy.  People coming and going, a lot not knowing exactly where.




I will second this!!!   Try to arrive by 1 pm not the normal 3 or 4 when everybody is coming to check in at their conds.  We didn't realized this and were arriving about 3 pm and from the time we got off RT 95 to HHI had to be a good 1 1/2 hr.  Can't remember for sure.

My sister frequents HHI and always plans on arriving around noon, ride around , go for lunch, go grocery shopping and by that time it is time to check in.  They always avoid the traffic this way !!!

I also liked the Big Bamboo.  Good food, decent early bird specials.  Also, when we were there last summer about 3 times a week at Skillets, also in the Coligny Plaza, they had an Elvis impersonator which was fun.


----------



## vkhome (Mar 30, 2006)

Many of the hotels have nightly entertainment.  Check out the hotels in Palmetto Dunes and Forest Beach.  Also, the Boathouse.  San Miquels at Shelter Cove has live entertainment outside (usually a vocalist with guitar).  Not for dancing, but very relaxing, especially watching the sun set with a margarita!!!

The Jazz Corner is fantastic!!!!  Try to catch "Dez Guys."  Great!!!!


----------



## jme (Mar 31, 2006)

*Reggae music*

Live reggae music at Marley's Island Grill most nights...maybe not for dancing, but it's great fun , and the usual guy is better than fantastic. Sometimes plays inside, but mostly outside on the large patio. Nice drinks, too. ****Best advice is to ASK THE LOCALS when you get there. And that would mean at the front desks or at the restaurants...when you hear the same club names come up more than once, give them a try. HHI is NOT really a place for the nightlife, so don't get your hopes up, regardless. If you want that, go to Myrtle Beach. There you can shag all night long (and you'll still be leaving early).   jme


----------



## go_hokies (Apr 1, 2006)

Go to the Jazz Corner on Sunday night for Deas Guyz.  The Jazz Corner web site seems to have gone south but the band website for the band is
http://m2.aol.com/deasguyz/index.html 

Reservations are needed in June but I am not sure about April. No cover charge for this group.  You can also look for free meal coupons in the brochures.  Nice perk for me is there's no smoking before 10:00pm and only by the bar afterwards.  I believe they also perform at Wild Wings but it's always very late.
Enjoy!


----------



## Janette (Apr 1, 2006)

The Friday Island Packet has an entertainment section. There is constrution on 278 with lane closures at 7pm. Traffic isn't as bad as summer but we still don't head to the island after noon on Saturday. With all our growth, traffic is always a concern, especially if there is an accident. We do have cam images on the computer so we can ck before we head out. Regardless of the traffic, a visit to the island is worth the effort.


----------



## vkhome (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks Go Hokies for the web page for Deasguyz. (I have been spelling their name incorrectly).  I love them, although I have only seen them once.  Now that I have their schedule, I know we will get to see them again in a few weeks when we return to HHI.

Thanks again.


----------



## go_hokies (Apr 1, 2006)

The Jazz Corner now has CD's available of many of their regular artists.  I was told they would have one of Deas Guyz.  

It did take awhile to find the website.  I can't figure out what happened to the Jazz Corner one.  They had schedules and menu's posted.


----------

